# Minor dent on front of hood, will it pass mentor inspection?



## M Maverick (Apr 2, 2016)

I've got minor damage on front of hood of my 2015 Toyota Corolla. Happened in a fender bender. Hood opens and closes fine. Will the mentor approve it? Haven't started my Lyft application yet. Don't know if I should. Uber has no mentor inspection.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pics might help...

Can't really tell without em. 

Stuff like curb rash on rims, little line couple inches of paint scraped off front bumper next to wheel (same), little bit of grille missing next to foglight (idfk)...? That stuff sails past just fine.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

General rule of thumb is if damage is bigger than a Frisbee, it's a fail. But there can be exceptions depending on type, location, and severity of damage.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

M Maverick said:


> I've got minor damage on front of hood of my 2015 Toyota Corolla. Happened in a fender bender. Hood opens and closes fine. Will the mentor approve it? Haven't started my Lyft application yet. Don't know if I should. Uber has no mentor inspection.


Whether or not you can pass the Lyft mentor inspection, you will also need to complete the Dallas vehicle for hire inspection to get all of your permits to legally operate in the city and airports. Visible body damage is one of the items they are looking for. That will apply regardless if you are driving for Uber or Lyft.


----------

